# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من نظر إلى أبيه أو أمّه شزراً أمسكت الملائكة عرش الرحمن خشية أن يسقط

## احمد ابو انس

قال بعض الدعاة أن بعض العلماء قال:*من نظر إلى أبيه أو أمّه شزراً أمسكت الملائكة عرش الرحمن خشية أن يسقط من غضب الجبّار*
ماحكم  نسبةهذا القول لأهل العلم؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حديث مكذوب منتشر [ من نظر إلى أبيه أو أمّه شزراً أمسكت الملائكة عرش الرحمن خشية أن يسقط من غضب الجبّار ]*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
أما بعد :

فقد انتشر مقطع للداعية عمر عبد الكافي عن عقوق الوالدين
يقول فيه :
[ قال علماءنا :
من نظر إلى أبيه أو أمّه شزراً أمسكت الملائكة عرش الرحمن خشية أن يسقط من غضب الجبّار .
وفي محاضرة أخرى : يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلّم " من أشاح إلى أبيه أو أمه, أو نظر إليهما شزراً, أمسكت الملائكة عرش الرحمن خشية أن يسقط من غضب الجبار سبحانه ] انتهى


وقد تلقفه منه الناس ونشروه في الشابكة


وهذا الحديث الذي ذكره عن الملائكة كذب لا أصل له  وليس له إسناد


وهل يصح في عقل عاقل أن يكون هناك حديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعرفه إلا رجل معاصر ولا وجود له في الكتب أبداً ولم يذكره أحد قبله !!


ولا أدري حقيقة من العلماء الذين يقصدهم , فلم أقف على أحد قال هذا الكلام قبله أبدا


والواجب على الناس أن يتأكدوا مما ينشره هؤلاء في مقاطعهم قبل نشرها


والكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شديد جاء فيه وعيد شديد جدا


وهو من أكبر الكبائر فقد تواتر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : [ *إِنَّ كَذِبًا عَلَيَّ لَيْسَ كَكَذِبٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ* ]




والواجب على الدعاة مهما بلغوا ومهما علت أسمائهم أن يتأكدوا مما يقولون خصوصاً ما كان عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم


فإن الناس تثق فيهم وتظنهم لا ينشرون إلا ما تأكدوا منه وليس الأمر كذلك




وإلى الله المشتكى وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...


http://la-tnshor.blogspot.com/2016/01/blog-post_27.html

----------


## حسن عبد الله

ومن الأحاديث المنتشرة في الباب ..

حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :" مَا بَرَّ أَبَاهُ مَنْ شَدَّ إِلَيْهِ الطَّرْفَ بِالْغَضَبِ "
أخرجه ابن عدي في الكامل 5/109، والخرائطي في مساوئ الأخلاق 256، والطبراني في المعجم الأوسط 9381، والبيهقي في الشعب 7891، 
من حديث صالح بن موسى عن معاوية بن إسحاق عن عائشة بنت طلحة عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها مرفوعاً.
وصالح بن موسى هذا مجمع على تركه، قال فيه البخاري وابو حاتم : منكر الحديث.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بالفعل؛ لقد بحثت عنه كثيرًا فلم أهتدِ له ولا لمثله.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أم محمد حسونة

السؤال : هل ورد في السنة أن جريمة الزنا يهتز لها عرش الرحمن ؟ وهل جريمة الزنا وحدها هي التي يهتز لها عرش الرحمن ، أم جريمتا القتل واللواط أيضا ؟


الجواب:


الحمد لله


لم نجد في الكتاب والسنة ما يدل على أن عرش الرحمن يهتز لارتكاب شيء من المعاصي والذنوب ، والزنا واللواط من فواحش الذنوب وكبائرها ، ولكن لم يرد اهتزاز العرش بخصوص وقوعها ، ولا يجوز دعوى ذلك إلا بدليل شرعي صحيح وصريح .


يقول الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله:


" والعرش خلق لله مسخر ، إذا شاء أن يهتز اهتز بمشيئة الله " انتهى.


" سير أعلام النبلاء " (1/297)


وانظر جواب السؤال رقم : (43498)


على أننا نبه السائل إلى أنه قد ورد في شأن هذه الفواحش ما هو أشد ، وأفزع لسامعها ، من اهتزاز العرش .


فقد روى البخاري (4634) ومسلم (2760) من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:( لَا أَحَدٌ أَغْيَرَ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَلِذَلِكَ حَرَّمَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَلَا أَحَدٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِ الْمَدْحُ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَلِذَلِكَ مَدَحَ نَفْسَهُ) وفي الحديث الأخر الذي رواه البخاري (5221) ومسلم (901) من حديث عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:( يَا أُمَّةَ مُحَمَّدٍ مَا أَحَدٌ أَغْيَرَ مِنْ اللَّهِ أَنْ يَرَى عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ تَزْنِي يَا أُمَّةَ مُحَمَّدٍ لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا أَعْلَمُ لَضَحِكْتُمْ قَلِيلًا وَلَبَكَيْتُمْ كَثِيرًا).


وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


" والغيرة فيها من البغض والغضب ما يدفع به  الإنسان ما غار منه ... فالله سبحانه يبغض ذلك ، وهو سبحانه يبغض كل ما نهى عنه ، كما أنه يحب كل ما أمر به ؛ بل الغيرة مستلزمه لقوة البغض ؛ إذ كل من يغار يبغض ما غار منه ، وليس كل من يبغض شيئا يغار منه ؛ فالغيرة أحض وأقوى " انتهى . قاعدة في المحبة (200- 201) .   


والله أعلم .




https://islamqa.info/ar/128724

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

*أحاديث مكذوبة وضعيفة في فضل بر الوالدين*

 140956

*السؤال*


هل هذه الأحاديث صحيحة ؟ 1- (ما من ولد بار ينظر إلى والديه نظرة رحمة إلا كتب الله له بكل نظرة حجة مبرورة . قالوا : وإن نظر كل يوم مائة مرة ؟ قال : نعم ، الله أكبر وأطيب) . 2- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ما بر أباه مَن حَدَّ إليه الطرف بالغضب) . 3- قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (من أصبح مطيعا لله في والديه أصبح له بابان مفتوحان من الجنة ، وإن كان واحدا فواحد ، ومن أمسى عاصيا لله تعالى في والديه أمسى له بابان مفتوحان من النار ، وإن كان واحدا فواحد ، قال رجل : وإن ظلماه ؟ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن ظلماه ، وإن ظلماه ، وإن ظلماه) . 4- عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (يقال للعاق : اعمل ما شئت من الطاعة ، فإني لا أغفر لك ، ويقال للبار : اعمل ما شئت فإني أغفر لك) .
*الجواب*





الحمد لله.

هذه الأحاديث الأربعة كلها ضعيفة ، بل بعضها موضوع .
الحديث الأول : عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
(ما من رجل بار ينظر إلى والديه أو والدته نظرة رحمة ، إلا كتب الله عز وجل تلك النظرة حجة متقبلة مبرورة ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وإن نظر في اليوم مائة مرة ؟ قال : الله أكبر من ذلك) .
رواه أبو بكر الإسماعيلي في "معجم أسامي الشيوخ" (8) – ومن طريقه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (10/265) .
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
"لا يصح ؛ لأن فيه بعض الضعفاء" انتهى من "السلسلة الضعيفة" (2716) .
ورواه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (10/266) .
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
"موضوع ... نهشل بن سعيد كذاب معروف" انتهى من "السلسلة الضعيفة" (6273) .
الحديث الثاني :
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
(ما بر أباه من شد إليه الطرف بالغضب) .
رواه الطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (9/149) وسنده ضعيف جداً ، فيه : صالح بن موسى متروك الحديث باتفاق المحدثين .
انظر : "تهذيب التهذيب" (4/405) .
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله :
"فيه صالح بن موسى وهو متروك" انتهى من "مجمع الزوائد" (8/147) .
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
"ضعيف جدا" انتهى من "ضعيف الجامع" (11820) .
الحديث الثالث :
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(من أصبح مطيعا في والديه أصبح له بابان مفتوحان من الجنة ، وإن كان واحدا فواحدا ، ومن أمسى عاصيا لله في والديه أصبح له بابان مفتوحان من النار ، وإن كان واحدا فواحدا ، قال الرجل : وإن ظلماه ؟ قال : وإن ظلماه ، وإن ظلماه ، وإن ظلماه) .
جاء هذا الحديث من عدة طرق عن ابن عباس : كلها ضعيفة .
فمنها : ما رواه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (10/306) .
قال العراقي رحمه الله :
"لا يصح" انتهى من "تخريج الإحياء" (2/216) .
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
"هذا إسناد واهٍ ، رجاله ثقات ؛ غير السرخسي هذا ، وهو من شيوخ ابن عدي وقال في ترجمته (4/268) : حدث بأحاديث لم يتابعوه عليها ، وكان متهماً في روايته عن قوم لم
يلحقهم مثل علي بن حُجر وغيره" انتهى من "السلسلة الضعيفة" (6271) .
ورواه البخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (16) وفي سنده : سعيد القيسي ، لم يذكره أحد بجرح ولا تعديل . ولذلك ضعف الحديث الشيخ الألباني في "ضعيف الأدب المفرد".
الحديث الرابع : عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (يقال للعاق : اعمل ما شئت من الطاعة فإني لا أغفر لك ، ويقال للبار : اعمل ما شئت فإني أغفر لك) .
رواه الديلمي في "مسند الفردوس" (8739) ، ورواه أبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (10/215) وسنده ضعيف .
فيه عائذ بن نسير ضعفه ابن معين كما في "ميزان الاعتدال" (4/23) .
والحاصل : أن الأحاديث الأربعة المذكورة كلها ضعيفة ، لا يجوز الاستشهاد بشيء منها .
وبر الوالدين من الواجبات الشرعية ، وعقوقهما من المحرمات القطعية ، وقد ثبت ذلك في الكتاب والسنَّة الصحيحة بما يغني عن تلك الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة .
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/1409...AF%D9%8A%D9%86

----------

